# Missing - Bob The Cat : From Gent Belgium Tag Id 981000002634462



## Antwerp66 (Aug 24, 2009)

A TABBY (BLACK, WHITE AND GREY) CAT BY THE NAME OF BOB. HE WAS TRAVELLING WITH US IN OUR MOTORHOME AND DISAPPEARED ON THE NIGHT OF SUNDAY 19 JULY 2009 WHILE WE WERE PARKED AT THE CAMPER STOP IN DREIBEEKSTRAAT, GENT, BELGIUM. HE WAS WEARING A BLUE COLLAR WITH IDENTIFICATION TAGS AND HAS BEEN MICROCHIPPED. HIS MICROCHIP NUMBER IS *981000002634462*

IF YOU HAVE ANY INFORMATION ABOUT THE WHEREABOUTS OF BOB PLEASE CONTACT STEVE OR ALISON ON 00447956547254 OR 00447912213869 OR EMAIL [email protected]

A REWARD IS AVAILABLE FOR THE RECOVERY OF BOB AND ANY EXPENSES INCURRED WILL BE GLADLY REIMBURSED.

[email protected]
Home (Bob the Cat)


----------

